# Bolo-Rute



## ein Angler (9. September 2012)

Hi Leute
Ich möchte mir vielleicht eine Bolo-Rute zulegen.
Nun mal Fragen dazu, sollte sie 6,7 oder 8m Länge haben. Welche sind schön straff und leicht.
Was und warum ist der Unterschied zur Länge notwendig.
Angelparardies ist unser Kanal der eine Böschung von 12m rechts und links hat. Wobei das Ufer bis oben gemeint ist, man läuft so 5m runter. Die Sohle ist 23m breit. Tief ist er so im Monent 3,50m.
Andreas


----------



## Tricast (9. September 2012)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Was und warum ist der Unterschied zur Länge notwendig.
> 
> Andreas



Bolos sind für das Angeln im Fließwasser gedacht und man rechnet ca. max. das dreifache der Rutenlänge als Angelentfernung. Die Bolo wird im stehen gefischt damit die Schnur aus dem Wasser kommt und kein Strömungsdruck auf der Schnur lastet und die Pose wieder ans Ufer drückt. Also je größer die Angelentfernung ist, desto länger die Bolorute.
Und wenn man wirklich "Bolo" angeln will, dann sollte man auf eine leichte Rute wert legen, denn man hält sie ständig in der Hand und das wird dann schon etwas teurer.

Natürlich kann man mit einer "Bolo" auch vieles anders machen; von der Stellfischrute bis zum Bohnenstock ist alles möglich.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## ein Angler (10. September 2012)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*

Hallo Heinz
Danke für die Info, dann müsste ja eine 7m Rute reichen um mal ein bissel an der Sohle zu fischen.
Ja auf eine leichte Bolo werde ich achten, steif sollte sie aber auch sein. Hat da jemand eine Empfelung.
Andreas


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2012)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*

Wieviel willste ausgeben?
Je mehr desto besser(meist) die Rute.:m


----------



## NR.9 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*

Sorry Leute völlig offtopic aber man liesst so selten was von Boloruten da wollte ich mich mal als Bolorutenfan beim Sbirofischen outen - tolle Ruten !!! Ich fische Modelle von Schimano in 4,5m, Lineaffe in 5m und Mitchell in 4,8m - die Shimano sind die steiferen...


----------



## ein Angler (10. September 2012)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*

Hi
Ich wollte euch dazu fragen und soll dahin gehen das ich was vernüntiges kaufen möchte, es steht nat. auch zur Intensität dieses Angelns, was etwas den Preis bestimmt.
Denke 200-250 € sollte es Wert sein. Aber wichtiger ist, meine Vorstellung zu der Rute, steif und leicht soll sie sein.
Andreas


----------



## Rotfeder48 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*

Hallo Angler,
ich würde Dir von der Bolo ab-raten wollen.
Die Bolo ist nichts für Dich. Und für dein Gewässer, wie Du es beschrieben hast, auch nicht.
Willst Du mit deinem Geschirr die Böschung runterklettern?
Weißt Du, wie umfangreich eine Boloausrüstung ist?
Und was willst Du dort überhaupt? Fischen?
Sorry, aber mit der Bolo fischt man nicht. Angeln auch nicht.
Wo,was und wie, willst Du dort fangen? Wie ist das Gewässer beschaffen? Denn Du beschreibst es wie ein Maurer( Länge *Breite*Tiefe) und nicht wie ein Fischer.
Bolognese ist eigentlich nichts anderes als eine beringte "Stippe",
zu deutsch: feines Geschirr und feines angeln.
Auch was mein "Vorredner" gepostet hat,ist zum Teil nur Quatsch. Sorry,ist aber so. Für's Fließgewässer eignet sich die Bolo nur bedingt,besser n.m.M. wäre hier die Stippe (Kopfrute oder unberingte Stipprute) angebracht. Auch hat die Länge der Bolo hat eine ganz andere Bedeutung.
Solltest Du dich für' Bolostippen interessieren,würde ich Dir raten, hier und anderswo im Netz, alles über das Bolognese Angeln zu studieren.Aber auch dann kannst Du Dir immer noch keine Bolorute kaufen. Du brauchst einen Profi, der Dich berät, der die Dir auch zeigt, wie man die Bolo "bestückt" und auslotet, überhaupt, bräuchtest Du einen Lehrer,der Dich in die Kunst des Stippens einführt. "Stippen" ist die "Königsdiziplin" der Angelfischerei.Stippen im Rhein,das schaffen nur "Altmeister". Bolognese ist eine eigene Angelart, wie das Stippen und/oder das Match-Angeln. Aber sie ist kein Hybride.Bolostippen ist was feines und es ist fantastisch einen Weißfisch aus dem Strom zu ziehen,der nicht größer als mein Daumen ist.Außenstehende können das nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn Du das alles willst: let's go rockin'....


----------



## Dunraven (10. September 2012)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*

Du der Hanf ist zum fischen da und nicht zum Eigenverbrauch. 

Diesen Satz 





Rotfeder48 schrieb:


> Auch was mein "Vorredner" gepostet hat,ist zum Teil nur Quatsch. Sorry,ist aber so.


 würde ich für meinen Vorredner unterschreiben.

Tricast hat ja schon gut beschrieben wozu die Bolo da ist. Eben für das Fließwasserangeln weiter draußen.

Und wenn ich mich da so an G. Horlers DVD erinnere, dann zeigt er da sehr schön wie man mit einer Bolo fischt. Da schafft er dann ja beim IAM auch gleich seinen zweiten Gesamtsieg in Folge (gegen einige der besten Angler der Welt), und wieder zum Großteil mit der Bolo. Das Angeblich so feine Bolo Geschirr (von dem mein Vorschreiber phantasiert) das er da nutzt sind ca. 12-14g Posen, und eine Schnur die 0,25-0,30mm dick sein kann an der er das Blei befestigt. Die kommt an die Hauptschnur und das Vorfach. Die von meinem Vorredner so hoch gelobte Pole war da btw. der Fehlgriff, da man damit kaum über die Steine kam, und die Fische weiter draußen standen da die meisten mit der Bolo fischten. Von daher ist die Aussage - eine Pole sei besser - Blödsinn wenn man die Bedingungen nicht kennt. Abgesehen davon waren die Rotaugen und Brassen um die es da ging 400g und mehr schwer, und nicht daumengroß. Denn fürs Großfischangeln ist die Bolo auch geeignet.

Aber scheinbar hat sich Rotfeder48 in den letzten 2 Monaten, seit seiner Suche nach einer Bolorute unter 50 Euro für ihn als Anfänger, nicht wirklich weiter mit dem Thema beschäftigt. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3668418&postcount=64

Die DVD würde ich ihm daher auch empfehlen. Gibt es z.B. beim CT Stand auf der von tricast organisierten Stippermesse in Bremen.


----------



## Tricast (10. September 2012)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hallo Heinz
> Danke für die Info, dann müsste ja eine 7m Rute reichen um mal ein bissel an der Sohle zu fischen.
> 
> Andreas



Hallo Andreas,

die Länge der Bolo hat nichts mit der Angeltiefe zu tun. Wenn die Wassertiefe zu groß sein sollte dann wird eben eine Laufpose genommen.

Und im übrigen wurde die Bolo eigendlich für das Forellenfischen in Flüssen konzipiert bis die Friedfischfraktion die Bolo adaptiert hat. Außerdem habe ich ja auch geschrieben dass die Bolo auch als beringte Stippe verwendet werden kann und wer Lust hat kann sie auch als ausziehbare Bohnenstangen einsetzen.  

Gruß aus Bremen der Stadt mit der Stippermesse

Heinz


----------



## ein Angler (11. September 2012)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*

Hi Leute
Rotfeder, lernen kann man ja alles wenn mal will. Du hast aber recht werde bei Yutube mal sehen was ich darüber finde. Ich habe auch nicht vor das Rad nochmal zu erfinden, wenn es denn schwer erlernbares angeln ist, muss ich mal zusehen wenn sie hier wieder irgendwelche Cups mit der Bolo machen. Maurermaße sollten es nicht werden sondern nur die Beschreibung im Querschnitt.
Der eigendliche Grund für die Bolorute ist das mir Angeln ab 9m einfach zu schwer sind. Brauchbare Ruten sind dann ja kaum zu bezahlen. Da dachte ich an diese Form des angelns.
Von starker Strömung bis keine Strömung ist am Kanal alles dabei je nach Wetter und Jahreszeit. Fangen möchte ich im Grunde das gleiche wie beim Friedfischangeln gefangen wird.
Wenn es denn so schwer ist gebt mir doch Bitte Tipps welche Rute 7 oder 8m gut ist.
Andreas


----------



## NR.9 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Du der Hanf ist zum fischen da und nicht zum Eigenverbrauch.
> 
> Diesen Satz würde ich für meinen Vorredner unterschreiben.
> 
> ...


 
|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## wobbler68 (11. September 2012)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*

Hallo

Such dir einen größeren Shop in deiner nähe .Dort kannst du dann mal verschiedene ansehen und noch wichtiger vergleichen.
Vor allen bekommst du einen guten Eindruck vom Gewicht das du zu bewältigen hast,ist sie dir zu straff oder zu schwabbelig ?Dann hast du einige Daten mit denen du dann gezielter suchen kannst.


Du musst ja nicht sofort kaufen.Aber vielleicht ist eine Liebe auf den ersten "Blick" dabei.:k
 Jedenfalls wirst du hier unzählige Empfehlungen bekommen. 
Die einen schreien "Shimano" (gehört wirklich ans Fahrrad),die anderen Mitchell ,BROWNING usw.|uhoh:

Ich selbst liebäugele seit einiger Zeit mit einer 6 m Matchrute von Sänger (118 €), um sie genau so einzusetzen wie du es vorhast. Ist sehr leicht und die nur 6 m Länge könnten das wieder aufwiegen.|rolleyes


Mfg

Alex


----------



## Roy Digerhund (11. September 2012)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*

@Rotfeder48: Unbegrenztes Selbstvertrauen bei absoluter Ahnungslosigkeit?

Danke Dunraven. Da musste ich doch herzlich lachen!
Gruss ROY


----------



## thanatos (27. September 2012)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*

die besten bolo ruten stellt m.e. die firma reglas in italien her ,wurde 
von sarfix(umfangreiches angebot) vertrieben.ist aber schon über zehn jahre her,wo ich die teile
in allen klassen begutachten konnte ,extrem leicht und in allen actionen
allerdings lag der preis damals bei 700 & DM,einzelne modelle führten auch
tubertini und in deutschland rudolf becker


----------



## Dunraven (27. September 2012)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*

Naja Reglas hat für sehr viele hergestellt. Triana, ich glaube auch Colmic, ect. Aber fast alle haben auf Asien umgestellt. Aber in der Zeit vor 10 Jahren, da kam eben sehr viele Stippruten usw. von Reglas, nur standen da eben die bekannten Markennamen drauf weil sie nur Produzent waren. Gibt immer mal wieder welche die auf Reglas schwören, wobei es eher schwer ist herauszufinden wer was noch wirklich dort herstellen läßt. Ist auch nicht nötig da die Sachen aus Asien auch teilweise sehr gut sind. Kommt drauf an welche Qualität da in Auftrag gegeben wird.


----------



## Seeringler (28. September 2012)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*

Reglas wird exklusiv von Maver vertrieben...


----------



## Tricast (28. September 2012)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*

Bevor weiter rumgerätselt wird. Reglas ist ein italienischer Produzent von Produkten auf Carbonbasis, z.B. auch Stippruten aber nicht nur. Jeder kann bei Reglas entwickeln lassen und bestellen. Das haben früher auch fast alle italienischen Marken getan wie Trabuco, Maver, Safix, Colmic, Milo. Heute werden nur noch die TOP-Ruten bei Reglas gefertigt der Rest kommt aus Fernost; sonst steht auch auf den Ruten Reglas drauf. Neben Reglas gibt es noch andere Hersteller wie z.B. FAPS, Garbolino, Italaca oder Ingnesti. 
Man muß halt unterscheiden zwischen "Marken" und "Hersteller". Das meiste was wir auf dem Angelmarkt finden sind nur Marken, selten sind das auch die Hersteller der Produkte.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Ebiso (28. September 2012)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*

Wenn du wirklich in die kunst des stippens kommen willst bzw. probieren willst.. 1) das stippen an sich ist eine schöne angeltechnick es gibt nix schöneres als mit der kopfrute von 13 metern am strom und die montage über den futterplatz zu 'führen' und größere fische also rotfedern bis zu 15 cm z.b.  aus dem futterplatz zu kitzeln ;-) nur nebenbei das stippen ist eine teure angeltechnick,aber auch eines der schönsten. Eine gute bolorute z.b. von colmic kommt je nach länge usw. an und eigenschaften an gute bolo ruten kosten schon ca. 300€ das stippen wird mit sehr feinen posen hantiert bzw. geangelt und mit sehr feinen schnüren maximal 0,20 hauptschnur oder  0,18 kommt aufs gewässer an du angelst auch mit 16 haken und mit einem 0,12 vorfach und das genau austrahiert und genau(!) ausgelotet! das futter z.b. wenn du in strömung angelst muss gut halten und wenn du mit der kopfrute angelst und je stärker die strömung desto weiter musst du stomauf werfen damit das futter durch die strömung reintreibst auf deiner spur.  klar es gibt auch komplizierteres z.b. pole cup am fluss etc. 2) du solltest schon mit einem stipper bzw. mit jemanden angeln bzw darüber reden der das angeln im blut hat bzw. damit aufgewachsen ist und mehr darüber erlaütern kann


----------



## thanatos (29. September 2012)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*

@ rotfeder 48 die königsdisziplin wird wohl immer fliegenfischen bleiben,
    wobei ich stippen was die konzentration betrifft durchaus an zweiter
    stelle platzieren würde.anderseits ist beides quatsch es gibt keine
    klassen ,kasten oder sonst was beim angeln,etweder man kanns 
    oder nicht .


----------



## Riesenangler (12. November 2012)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*

@ Rotfder 48. Komm zu uns an den Silokanal und du wirst sehen wie "untauglich " eine Bolo ist . Hier werden fast nur Bolos gefischt wenn es heisst ein das Blei tragende Pose. Das diejährige IAM wurde mit einer Bolo gewonnen. Vorige Woche war hier ein Plötzenangeln und nur wer mit Bolo - oder Feederrute gefischt hat , hat überhaupt was gefangen. Zur feinheit , ist blödsinn . man sollte sich aber zeit nehmen und den Bau von Montagen üben wenn man mit dem Bolofischen anfangen will.|kopfkrat


----------



## Riesenangler (13. November 2012)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*

@ein Angler. Wenn du schon in Brandenburg wohnst und Brandenburg/Havel nicht allzuweit weg ist dann setz dich doch mal ins Auto und komm an den Silokanal wenn mal wieder ein Event ist. Bollmanpokal, Shimanocup , IAM, Sensas jedermann angeln und diverse andere ,um nur mal einige zu nennen. Die aussschreibungen findest du bei den Entsprechenden Internetseiten. Nur mal schauen must ja nicht gleich mitmachen Ich fische da ja auch nicht mit weil ich regelmäßig gegen die Profis und halbprofis abkotze . Aber lernen tut man schon ganz gut da.


----------



## ein Angler (13. November 2012)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*

Hi Riesenangler
Ich wohne in der Nähe vom Silokanal, und werde mir sowas mal anschauen. Geb doch mal Bescheid wenn Du mit am Wasser bist dann komm ich mit ner heissen Tasse Kaffee ans Wasser.
Andreas


----------



## Riesenangler (13. November 2012)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*

@ ein Angler . Einfach in den Geschäften ans board schauen dann siehst du wann was los ist . In diesem Jahr ist ja fast alles gelaufen. Ich bin eigentlich fast immer da zum Schauen , man kann mich eigentlich nicht übersehen. Am Sontag ist noch ein Feederangeln ,wo ich auch dabei bin. Gördenseite an der Blauen Eisenbahnbrücke. Gegen mittag. Aber wie gesagt das ist ein Feederangeln.


----------



## Riesenangler (14. November 2012)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*



NR.9 schrieb:


> |good:|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:


 
Nun untertreibe mal nicht . Bei uns im Silo sind die Brssen bis zu 1,5kilo manchmal bis zu 2 kg schwer . Und Rotaugen von 1,5 kilo sind bei uns im herbst hier kein Ausname sondern völlig normal. Warum sollte man denn sonst mit 8-6 er Hakenhier fischen. Stört die fische nicht die Bohne.
@ NR9. Sorry verwechselung . Dunraven war gemeint.


----------



## skobalj (23. November 2012)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*

Also ich lebe in Kroatien und angle seit 15 Jahren mit Bolo (1 mal in der Woche am Fluss und 1 mal die Woche am Meer auf Meerechen). Der Anfang war mit einer Trabucco Energhia KX in 6m (die habe ich heute noch und benutze sie sehr oft) . Mittlerweile habe ich 10 andere Bolo Ruten von 5 bis 8m, von sehr teuer (über 400 Euro für eine Shimano Aspire 3 in 7 m) bis sehr billig (50 Euro für eine Linea Effe 7 m Rute) . Habe mit der Aspire (ist wahrscheinlich die feinste Rute die es auf den Markt gibt) einen Wels mit 11 Kg aus einen starken Fluss herausgefischt (Fluss Bosna in Bosnien). 
Brassen, Barben, Plötze und Nassen bis 3 Kg sind kein Problem mir jeder von diesen Ruten, egal wie fein und leicht die Rute ist. Probleme kann man haben wenn man weite Würfe mit schweren Posen machen muss (die größte Pose die ich je benutzt habe ist eine 10 gr Pose). Wenn so eine Pose auf 50-60 m Entfernung geworfen werden muss wird dass Material richtig gefördert und es kann zum Bruch kommen. 
Die Länge ist schon wichtig und hängt natürlich sehr von der Tiefe ab. Mit einer Bolo angelt man immer mit einer festen Pose da die gute Beringung nicht für durgangsposen (Knoten – Stopper und ähnliches) geeignet sind. Also 5 m Tiefe verlangt schon Minimum 6m Rute, besser noch 7 m. Aufpassen muss man auch dass man nicht an ein Grashalm hinterm Rücken hängen bleibt, weil da kommt es meistens auch zum Bruch. Leute die Früher mit 3-4m Ruten geangelt haben sind meisst an sehr schnellen – festen Konter (Anschlag) gewohnt. Den brauchst du bei der Bolo nicht, weil der Hebel größer ist und die Schnur immer Kontakt zu der Pose hat. Mit der Bolo, egal wie stark, sollte man niemals eine dickere Schnur als eine (monofile) 0,16 nehmen, besser noch 0,14 und dass Vorfach 0,12 – 0,10 ( den Wels habe ich mit 0,16 – 0,12 und einen 14 Haken gefangen). Die bei weiten Besten Ruten sind die von Daiwa (Tornament ViP, die Rote F1 und X, ) http://www.fassa.it/ricerca_catalog...tegoria=3&id_marchio=2&id_tipo_di_pesca=&tipo= 
und schau mal an, diese werden in Korea gebaut.
Danach stimme ich für Reglas und dass sind nur die Topruten wie: Maver Flag, dann Colmic Fiume, , Trabucco Energhia, Milo Stradivary Strong ... usw. Diese Ruten sind Steif, dünn, leicht und trotzdem Stark genug um mit einer 12gr Pose auf 50m Entfernung zu kommen. Ein geheim Tipp von mir ist noch die Polnische Marke Konger, die neu auf den Markt gekommen ist und eine gute Rute baut für einen sehr vernünftigen Preis. 
Ah ja, Shimano hat bei mir verloren weil man richtige Probleme mit Ersatzteilen hat. Es kann leicht passieren dass man ein ganzes Jahr auf ein Teil wartet und man noch glücklich sein kann wenn man es überhaupt bekommt (dieses ist erst in den letzten 5-6 Jahren so, seit Shimano die Centrale aus Holand nach Ungarn verschoben hat). 
Gruss aus Kroatien und Sorry für mein schlechtes Deutsch


----------



## ein Angler (24. November 2012)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*

Hi Skobalj
Es ist ein sehr aufschlussreicher Bericht der mir bestimmt helfen wird.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Riesenangler (24. November 2012)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*

@ Skobalj. Dein Deutsch ist besser als meins.#q


----------



## Gone Fishing (28. November 2012)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*

[FONT=&quot]Skobalj, dein Beitrag ist wirklich sehr gelungen und hilfreich! Danke!
[/FONT]


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. März 2013)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*

Also ich denke du solltest ertsmal ein paar einschlägige Videos gucken(z.B. bei duschlauch).

Das geht besser als erklären und falls dann noch Fragen sind, frag.:m


----------



## Tricast (28. März 2013)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*



Schwimmtnix schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eine Einsteiger-Bolo-Rute gekauft (7m).
> Am Wasser kam ich mit dem Auswerfen nicht ganz klar. |bigeyes
> Wie werfe ich diese lange Rute richtig aus?
> Muss ich die Rute die ganze Zeit bis zum Anbiss in der Hand halten?
> ...



Eine BOLO kannst Du ganz normal auswerfen; üblicherweise mit einem Überkopfwurf.
Wenn Du im Stillwasser angelst kannst Du die Rute auch ablegen. Auch wenn Du direkt unter der Rutenspitze im Fließwasser angelst kannst Du die Rute ablegen.
Wenn Du jedoch in einem fließenden Gewässer angelst und die Angelentfernung weiter entfernt ist, z.B. 10 oder 12 m dann behälst Du die Rute in der Hand mit der Spitze nach oben. Sonst würde die Strömung die Pose zu schnell ans Ufer treiben.
Für die Landung eines größeren Fisches ist ein langer Kescherstock (4m oder länger) sehr hilfreich. 

Ansonsten bei You Tube einfach mal nach Boloangeln suchen, es gibt jede Menge Filmchen über das Boloangeln.


Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## kasi1984 (1. April 2013)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*

Hallo,

angel selber noch nicht mit der Bolo, aber finde es sehr interessant und hab das Video von Marco Beck am Silokanal gefunden. Das ist sehr ausführlich und gut gemacht.

Guckst du hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1jZi5DwWpM

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (3. April 2013)

*AW: Bolo-Rute*



Tricast schrieb:


> Eine BOLO kannst Du ganz normal auswerfen; üblicherweise mit einem Überkopfwurf.



Hier möchte ich anmerken, daß nicht jeder das selbe unter "normal" versteht...

:mWer mit einer 8m Bolo aufzieht, wie er es beim Brandungsangeln gewohnt ist, könnte/wird eine unangenehme Überraschung erleben...

Gleiches gilt übrigens für den Ebrowallerfischer, der anschlägt, als wollte er einen 10/0er Drilling in die Knochenplatten versenken...

Und es soll niemand glauben, daß sowas dann als Garantiefall gehandhabt wird...

Ein wenig Gefühl mit Umgang dem leichten Material und dem seehr langen Hebel wird schon vorausgesetzt...

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------

